# extremely low light plants



## Unholy_roller (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm wanting to plant all of my tanks with something, but i need a plant that will grow w/o artifical light. The only light my tanks get is a bit of natural light during the day. My only artifical light is a drop light i set on top of which ever tank i want to watch. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Anubius!!!! They do bad in well lit tanks and get green spot algae. They need to be planted in the shade or in low lit areas. Java ferns (various kinds), and java moss should also be good choices. These are all fairly slow growers (except the moss) so plant accordingly.


----------



## Unholy_roller (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

My java ferns have taken off with low lighting but my moss has only anchored not spread, everything ive read on the moss says its a very slow grower.

Anacharis and horn wort are other low light plants, maybe put some co2 in instead of wattage upgrade and they should grow better too.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree, Anubias and Java fern is your best bet, but ALL plants need light, and if your aquarium only gets a very small amount of sunlight, then no plant is likely to do very well. Why not just buy a light? Your fish will appreciate not being in the dark as well. I can't imagine having an aquarium with no light. How do you see your fish?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

I have been growing java moss in a couple of tanks with no substrate, only a few fish and nothing but room light. The room has a North facing window so the tanks never get any direct light on them but the room does get a nice natural glow during the day time from sunlight reflecting off the greenery outside the window, a maple tree. The tanks have a simple plastic cover to keep the water and fish in and the dust out. It is a converted bedroom now that I am an empty nester and have room for the tanks in there. The only artificial light is from a typical 2 bulb bedroom light for a few hours around when I feed the fish.


----------

